# Check out this video.



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I need one of these.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. Now that's alot of bacon for one night of hunting.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

where do I sign up! I want in on this.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That's freaking awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sudden thunder said:


> where do I sign up! I want in on this.


+1


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to live in Georgia so bad now. Awesome video!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.jagerpro.com/bookhunt.aspx

Looks like way more fun than anyone should have..... I wanna go!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Knocking over hogs! I can see how a feller could derive a whole lot of pleasure and satisfaction from it!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow! that looks fun!!!! I could easily see spending a week in GA to sleep all day and shoot all night! Someday I want in on that, too!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my heck!!!!


I wanna kill a pig now.... or 20....

Did you see the chunks fly off them when they were shot?!


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good thing they were using semi autos because their 1st shot percentage was a little mediocre...


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> good thing they were using semi autos because their 1st shot percentage was a little mediocre...


Yeah, but most the time the paying hunter would miss and then the camera man would nail those pigs on the run - he is quite the crack shot. That's some pretty sweet footage. There are a bunch more in the side bar at YouTube. Got bacon?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone else smell bacon?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Man that was awesome!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

All I can saw is wow!

I am headed to Florida on Christmas and maybe I will take a drive up north for a day....Wow....Big


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that looks like a riot!! sign me up cuz i wanna go :mrgreen:


----------

